# Σκάει ο τζίτζικας



## sarant (Jul 22, 2010)

Κάτι ψάχνω να γράψω και συνειδητοποίησα ότι ή έχουμε ελάχιστες εκφράσεις για την πολλή ζέστη ή εγώ δεν τις βρίσκω. Έχουμε τα κυνικά καύματα (που έχουν πολύ ψωμί και θα γράψω γι' αυτά, γιατί μπλέκει μέσα ο Σείριος), και στη νεότερη γλώσσα έχουμε το "σκάει ο τζίτζικας", το "βράζει ο τόπος", το "βγάλαμε τη μπέμπελη", το παλιό "ψήνει ο ήλιος το ψωμί", έχουμε και διάφορα δημοσιογραφικά κλισέ για υδράργυρο, καμίνι, καύσωνα κτλ.

Αλλο τίποτε;


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Κάψα, λιοπύρι, σκάει ο ήλιος την πέτρα, ζεματάει η άσφαλτος, λίβας φυσάει, λιβακώθ'κα εδώ στον κάμπο...


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2010)

Και "είναι φωτιά και λαύρα", αν κι αυτό χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για την ακρίβεια της αγοράς και την οργή κάποιου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2010)

Καψώσαμε πάλι. Καβουρντιστήκαμε. Μπορεί να σφίξανε οι ζέστες, αλλά νερούλιασε το μυαλό μας. Μπορείτε να φτιάξετε καλύτερα ένα νήμα για πολικές αρκούδες, πιγκουίνους, παγωτά, κρύα καρπούζια και το λαχταριστό ποτήρι του φραπέ; ΟΚ, θα φτιάξω νήμα για τον φραπέ.


----------



## psifio (Jul 22, 2010)

Η πύρα του καλοκαιριού, επίσης, και ο ήλιος πυρρός του Καββαδία.
(Το ξέρω ότι δεν βοηθάω, αλλά θα έσκαγα αν δεν το έλεγα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> ΟΚ, θα φτιάξω νήμα για τον φραπέ.


Και να συμβουλευτείς και τη Λεξιλογία...


----------



## Earion (Jul 26, 2010)

αγκουσεύομαι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2010)

Earion said:


> αγκουσεύομαι


----------



## psifio (Jul 26, 2010)

Πα να πει σκάω από τη ζέστη και γενικότερα νιώθω δυσφορία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2010)

Θυμάμαι καλά απ' τον Καζαντζάκη το "αγκουσεμένος" με την έννοια "ξαναμμένος";


----------



## psifio (Jul 26, 2010)

Εγώ το καταλαβαίνω με την έννοια βαρύς, σκασμένος, μπαϊλντισμένος, όχι τόσο ξαναμμένος.
Η Ματζέντα το δίνει ξέπνοος, λαχανιασμένος, ενώ ο Γεωργακάς distressed.

Να τι λέει και η Πύλη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2010)

Ναι, μπορεί να εννοούσε "λαχανιασμένος" και ο Καζαντζάκης, αλλά εγώ τότε είχε καταλάβει απ' τα συμφραζόμενα "ξαναμμένος". Δεν είχα κοιτάξει λεξικό.


----------



## blackadder (Jul 26, 2010)

Μιας και το' φερε η κουβέντα, ο Ρώτας είχε αποδώσει το anguish ως αγκούσα (στο βασιλά Ληρ, νομίζω) με την έννοια της στενοχώριας. Είναι συγγενείς αυτές οι δυο λέξεις;

(Είμαι λίγο off-topic; )


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2010)

blackadder said:


> Μιας και το' φερε η κουβέντα, ο Ρώτας είχε αποδώσει το anguish ως αγκούσα (στο βασιλά Ληρ, νομίζω) με την έννοια της στενοχώριας. Είναι συγγενείς αυτές οι δυο λέξεις;


Για την _*αγκούσα*_ «δύσπνοια» συμφωνούν ΛΚΝ και (Ε)ΛΝΕΓ ότι προέρχεται από το βενετσιάνικο _angossa _ < λατ. _angustia_ «στενό πέρασμα», αν και όχι με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα.

Για το _*anguish*_, από το γαλλικό, έχουμε στο OED:
a. OFr. _anguisse, angoisse_ (Pr. _angoissa_, It. _angoscia_) the painful sensation of choking:—L. _angustia_ straitness, tightness, pl. straits, f. _angust-us_ narrow, tight, f. root _angu_- in _ang(u)-ĕre_ to squeeze, strangle, cogn. w. Gr. _ἄγχ-ειν_.] 

(Συγγενές / ομόρριζο το _άγχος_, έτσι;)


----------



## blackadder (Jul 26, 2010)

Δεν θα πήγαινε ποτέ το μυαλό μου στο άγχος!
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2010)

Μπορεί η λέξη *anguish* να μην έχει έτυμον το *άγχειν*, αλλά η λέξη *angina* το έχει.


----------



## psifio (Jul 26, 2010)

Συννεφόκαμα (αποπνικτική ζέστη με συννεφιά και άπνοια -- καλή ώρα)
Κουφόβραση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2010)

psifio said:


> Πα να πει σκάω από τη ζέστη και γενικότερα νιώθω δυσφορία.


Οπότε, λέτε και «πλαντάζω από τη ζέστη;»


----------



## psifio (Jul 26, 2010)

Εγώ προσωπικά όχι, προτιμώ το "εμπαΐλντισα". :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε, λέτε και «πλαντάζω από τη ζέστη;»


 
Ναι, το ακούω και το λέω στην Κρήτη, ιδίως. 
Στη Θεσσαλία έμαθα και το συννεφόκαμα για την κουφόβραση.


----------

